# [SOLVED] iw4mp.exe has stopped working



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello,
I had to reinstall windows on my pc due to a corrupted registry. When i went to reinstall codmw2 and began to play it, the problem "iw4mp.exe has stopped working" began to appear and kick me out of online gaming. Before i never had any issues with online gaming on codmw2. It is really frustrating as i cannot play online due to this stupid message. I've reinstalled graphic drivers and motherboard drivers. I had to reinstall the game through steam due to the 2nd disc to codmw2 not being read in my drive. Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks!

2X 8800GT
Windows vista home premium 32
Corsair 800w psu
intel core duo 2 @ 3.48gh
Asus P5n-E-SLi motherboard
2GB OCZ ddr2 memory dual channel ki


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

restart cod in safemode then it should work. it should say something like cod did not start properly do u wish to start in safemode click ok


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

GO in to steam and right click over Modern Warfare 2. Then click on properties and select local files. Then select verify integrity of game cache. You can also try defragment cache files. These should solve your problems. If not make sure their is nothing in the back round that may be interfering with the game. Also sometimes steam/mw2 just have crappy days and it doesn't work. If that is the case it will resolve it self in a matter of hours to a day.


----------



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

Ok i tried playing in safe mode and also verified the integrity of the game cache and also defragmented cache files. The problem still persist. It is really starting to piss me off as i've searched online for solutions and still can't fix it.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

Ok uninstall again then Run a program like Ccleaner. It will basically delete any old files on your computer that may be related to the steam install of mw2 also run the registry cleaner in their it should help. I would also suggest going in to the steam folder and deleting the Call of duty modern warfare 2 folder manually steam usually wont delete that folder. Then once you have done all that reinstall the game.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

No... there is a certain file you delete in the folder on the C drive... it will re-create itself once you try to relaunch... but I CANNOT remember the file, or FIND anywhere that says where to fix it...... but I know that's one way to fix it.


----------



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

Ok, i've tried all of the above but the problem still persist. Like i mentioned above, I never had this problem until i had to reinstall windows vista on my pc due to a faulty registry. Anyone else have any other ideas. I noticed that disc 2 is not readable and cannot install it with the cd's.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*



PoWn3d_0704 said:


> No... there is a certain file you delete in the folder on the C drive... it will re-create itself once you try to relaunch... but I CANNOT remember the file, or FIND anywhere that says where to fix it...... but I know that's one way to fix it.



this file is called clientregistry.blob


----------



## Joeypk1628 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

Hey,
by any chance did you download the game or purchase it ???


----------



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

I purchased the game, but when i try and install it with the original disc's, disc 2 is not readable any more. The first time i installed it was with the cd's without a problem. The cd's are flawless with no scratches or anything else. I have also tried downloading the game through steam, and the problem still persist.


----------



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: iw4mp.exe has stopped working*

Ok, I fixed the issue. All i did was reinstall service pack 1 & 2 for windows vista and IT WORKED, FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for all the advice though!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just for future reference if you don't have a mic plug into the front panel audio you will see this message.

Here are a few step you can use if you have this problem again and don't have a mic. If you do have a mic just plug it in and it will start if now do this.

FOR VISTA ONLY
* Go to Start then Control Panel 
* Double click on the Sound Tool 
* Click on the Recording tab 
* Right click and select "View Disabled Devices" 
* Enable the Stereo Mix 

WINDOWS 7 and VISTA (if above does not work)
* Open Realtek Software (Download Here)
* Click the little folder in the top right corner that says "connector setting" when highlight with pointer
* Then check the box that says "disable front panel jack detection"
* Play the game


----------



## Pabloblue (May 10, 2011)

THIS IS IT!! FOR REALS!!

There are two files, in your steam folder:

mp_playlists_dlc1.ff
mp_playlists.ff

If you change these to:

mp_playlists_dlc.ff (take the '1' off the end)
mp_playlist.ff (take the 's' off the end)

This worked for me, where updating drivers, reinstalling and anything else I could think of wouldn't. Hope this helps, it took me a few days to figure it out


----------



## lover (Nov 7, 2012)

does iw4mp works on windows 8......


----------

